# What Did Santa Bring You?



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Post up your goodies! My highlights:

The Officers Guide to Police Pistol Craft
Remmington Gunsmithing tool set
MSA 1000 CBRNE Mask (not kidding)
and my favorite from the girlfriend:
SAMCRO hoodie


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Underarmor gloves, underwear and undershirt, toolset, three button/collar shirts, jeans, DVDs, lots of chocolate; corningwear and ceramic dishwear (to gf and me together from family)...


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I can't wait to use it


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

New TV for the kitchen, clothes, iTunes and Amazon gift cards, and most important, a visit from my newly engaged daughter and her fiance and my son and his wife.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Heated Travel Mug... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plugs into the usb on my laptop and will keep my coffee hot indefinitely!!!









Dragon Software.. Its a program that allows you to speak into a headset and the computer will type out what you are saying. Helps eliminate any un-neccessary typing to free up my hands.
Surprised MOST of you guys didn't ask Santa for this.. Think about what you could be doing with both your hands free....:tounge_smile:
It works with MS Word, the internet and quite a few other software programs,
AWESOME!!!!!!!

about 600 In Best Buy gift cards and with the Visa, MC and AMEX gift cards I have enough to buy THIS:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+-+46%22+Class+/+1080p+/+120Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/1414158.p?id=1218256033983&skuId=1414158

And still have enough to go out to dinner at Legal Seafood..

I bought my husband these... 









I always do a gag gift.. a few years ago, I bought him Fanny Floss... Last year, I bought him Colon Flow...LOL LOL

I'm an asshole, right?

AND I got my food dehydrator... That's what I really wanted... I had a great Christmas... My family and friends are awesome.. I couldn't ask for more...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Elmer Fudd hat (keeps the ears toasty), Back to the Future DVD set, scratch tickets, a water bottle, a gift card to Kittery Trading Post, a check from my folks, and a bluetooth headset.

Oh, and I cooked the turkey this year and it turned out to be the best turkey the family has ever had for a holiday (despite me not reading the directions on the Stove Top and just pouring the box into the turkey before hydrating it). The mother in law usually cooks the turkey and left the Thanksgiving bird in the oven an hour and a half too long this year and it was dry and barely palatable, so it wasn't a hard achievement to make. :smug:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

A shitload of hand-warmers.....I think my wife is trying to tell me something.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> A shitload of hand-warmers.....I think my wife is trying to tell me something.


She likes BJ's?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Some Newbury Comics and Keurig. Not really an Xmas gift, but my RRA TacOp2 came in on Friday morning...I need to lay off the aquisitons before my wife kills me with one.



Delta784 said:


> A shitload of hand-warmers.....I think my wife is trying to tell me something.


It's blood money...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

frank said:


> She likes BJ's?


Where the fuck did that come from??

Do you really want to go down that road??


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

American express gift card that i think im going to use to buy some Chuck Taylors for squat/deadlifting. Some dress shirts and gym clothes including a real nice pair of nike sweats. 

My two older brothers having something planned that hasn't come yet, they refuse let me in on it, but should be picked up this week. Hopefully ill have something cool to share. When they get together on stuff its usually something fun.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

The girls gave me some nice boots, a cashmere sweater and scarf. My oldest told us how much she appreciates everything she has done for her (I almost cried). Hubby and I agreed that we wouldn't exchange gifts this year, so of course he got me something small. I got some _stuff _from the in-laws and money from my parents.

But, the best gifts I got this year were: the smiles on the faces of the people I surprised. I know I didn't have to get these people anything, but I wanted to they deserved it. Seeing the people I care about happy and watching the dog go nuts opening his presents. And, all those little moments when I realized just how well behaved my kids always were on the holidays.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

Plantronics Bluetooth (Now I can look like a Pizza Delivery guy)
E-book reader
gift cards
Overtime @ work

---------- Post added at 09:21 ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 ----------



Delta784 said:


> A shitload of hand-warmers.....I think my wife is trying to tell me something.


Start doing details? haha



frank said:


> She likes BJ's?


might not have come across like you wanted bud.



Delta784 said:


> Where the fuck did that come from??
> 
> Do you really want to go down that road??


I read Franks post as in: BJ's the Wholesaler (because she bought you a ton of them), But that's just me trying to be the Christmas peacemaker.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kindle WiFi 3G 

I'm currently reading "The Lion Tamer" by Claude Bawlz.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Improved health.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Got a blender, wool socks, clothes (low key none of that abercromie navy trash this year) and a couple of Craftsman gift cards. Quality time with the missus and kids.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

frank said:


> She likes BJ's?





Delta784 said:


> Where the fuck did that come from??
> 
> Do you really want to go down that road??





5-0 said:


> Start doing details? haha
> 
> might not have come across like you wanted bud.
> 
> I read Franks post as in: BJ's the Wholesaler (because she bought you a ton of them), But that's just me trying to be the Christmas peacemaker.


Oh Frank thought you were about to get your ass kicked!!! It is a no no to throw digs at anothers girl. But I think you owe 5-0 a nice thirty pack for saving your ass... I would choose your letters and words a little better next time.

A large credit card bill from the wife:stomp:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Way too many toys to pick up off the floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, since me and the fam don't go overboard on each other I buy myself stuff. So this year, I bought myself another watch. A Bulova, pretty sharp. 

...and I was thinking BJ's Wholesale too when I read that, I don't think anyone wants to mess the with Delta the Christmas ghost.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I also bought this for Simon...










As you can see... He's been soooooo busy with his new toy that he didn't have time to clean!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Way too many toys to pick up off the floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No lemon pledge?


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

frank said:


> She likes Costco's?


FIFY


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1. Son is home on CHristmas leave....and he's snowed in an extra day or two 
2. absolutely no/none/nada drama


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Hubby and I just do stockings for eachother, but he did well and got me all the little things I need and enjoy, including lots of gum and a word puzzle book.  I'm easy to please.
Kiddos got a ton of stuff, and I'm sure it will take weeks to even discover everything. Loved having hubby off for the holiday!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

right.as.rain said:


> Hubby and I just do stockings for eachother, but he did well and got me all the little things I need and enjoy, including lots of gum and a word puzzle book.  I'm easy to please.
> Kiddos got a ton of stuff, and I'm sure it will take weeks to even discover everything. Loved having hubby off for the holiday!


He got you gum and a word puzzle... and you're happy?

Please don't take any offense to this, or have your husband track me down... but are you guys into Polygamy? hahahahaah

KIDDING! Merry Xmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

5-0 said:


> He got you gum and a word puzzle... and you're happy?
> 
> Please don't take any offense to this, or have your husband track me down... but are you guys into Polygamy? hahahahaah
> 
> KIDDING! Merry Xmas


I'm an old-fashioned girl, not big into jewelry or expensive things. My family makes me happy, and that's all I really need. Sorry, MSP75 is the only man for me! <3


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

12 pack of Sam Winter, 12 pack of Dos'equis, home made fudge, cookies and a nice quiet evening.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Where the fuck did that come from??


I was going to send you a link to hand warmers on the BJ's website, but it isn't working for shit right now...kind of like walking into their store and realizing it's a giant clusterfuck.

No offense was intended, I thought you would have figured it out. As I did a dump and run and haven't been on in the last day, thanks for those that did and posted.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

My hubby got me a set of rings...I love them. I lost mine a few years ago. My kids gots me lots of candles, an awesome knife set, a nice fluffy bathrobe. and a bunch of little things that I love. And, the most important thing I didn't get is NO DRAMA. I believe someone else mentioned they got the same. One of the best presents of all....


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A friend bought me some blueberries covered in white chocolate. Now this is a combination of two of my favorite things so naturally I downed the whole bag in a very brief amount of time. I've been passing smurf blue shit for two days!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Inspector said:


> A friend bought me some blueberries covered in white chocolate. Now this is a combination of two of my favorite things so naturally I downed the whole bag in a very brief amount of time. I've been passing smurf blue shit for two days!


* NSFW *

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Dunkin gift card, Tapout gym bag, bunch of nip's (for my coffee), new cell phone, boots and lot's more!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Let's see..."Santa" was very good to me...I got a sapphire ring, a nook, clothes, jacket, boots, gift cards, pajamees (feeties...lmao), DVDs, a pandora bracelet w/birthstone charm and so much more (too much) from my hubby and family. Then we went to my mother in law's house and she and her hubby gave me handcuff earrings...I think it was a joke from last year or something...IDK...anyway...one of the best gifts I received was being able to spend Christmas with my family this year!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

A coffee mug


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

A carton of Thermacare heatwraps for the lower back (very grateful ) a carton of Thermacare for the neck-shoulder ..using computer/phone all day gives its own on the job aches...and a giant bottle of Patron


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

A keurig coffee maker
A new jacket 
New pair of boots and gloves for work being shipped


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

!!!! One must treat the Patron with respect ...dancing with the devil sounds about right..its a top shelf tequila so you don't get hangovers from it like you do from crappy jose curevo ,etc. (famous last words!!!)


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

a nasty head cold


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I got some new toys for my beer brewing hobby (6.5 gallon glass carboy and copper immersion wort chiller). 10 new gallons of beer are on the way!


----------

